# How to rip sprites from ds games



## NickyDaewoo (Mar 6, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to explain to me how to rip sprites from a ds rom, or if you could point me in the direction of a good tut on how to do it. I've tried looking around for something or some program but most all of them seem to be for stuff like the gba, snes, and nes. I haven't really found anything that would allow me to pull them from a ds rom. So any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2007)

The DS uses the same image formats as the GBA so tile editors will work from that, my prefered editor:
http://home.arcor.de/minako.aino/TilEd2002/
You might also find it beneficial to pull the rom apart so I suggest looking at the DS rom rips and enhancements link in my signature.

Trying to find palettes and the like is a pain though and compression can be a real headache so I suggest you try an emulator instead (at this point in time no$gba and desmume being your best bet). The games will likely not be playable but they should yield a sprite or two.


----------



## NickyDaewoo (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to try and take a look at it when I get home from work.


----------

